# Ήτανε χινόπωρο π' αντάμωσα



## Theseus (Aug 5, 2017)

Among other things, Neikos has very kindly sent me this song in Cretan dialect partly for me to try my translation skills but I'm struggling in many places. The translation below is what I have made of it:

Χαϊνηδες-Ο Θάνατος του παλικαριού





 

Ήτανε χινόπωρο π' αντάμωσα 
ώριο παλληκάρι και το λάβωσα
σε πολέμου μπόρα και κακή μαλιά
κι είχ' η γης στρωσίδι κάμει με κορμιά
κι ήβγαιν' απ' τ' αχείλι το βερτζί μιλιά
που μου μαχαιρώνει χρόνια την καρδιά

Θε μου σαν ποθάνω κάμε με δεντρό
και παρέκει βρύση με κρυγιό νερό
νά 'ρχουνται οι έμορφες να λούζουνται
και στον ασκιανό μου να δροσίζουνται.
Να περάσει μιαν αυγή κι η αγαπώ
ξωτικό να κόψει και γλυκύ καρπό
κι ο καρπός να βγάλει όνειρου καημούς
να γεμίσει ο κόσμος αναστεναγμούς.
Και στη βρύση μαγικό νερό να βρει
του καημού να σβήσει το θαμπό κερί
να τη δω να φεύγει να μακραίνεται
δίχως αναμνήσεις να πικραίνεται

Μά 'τανε θολούρα και απόβραδο
κι ο Θεός δεν είδε στο ματόκλαδο
πού 'χε κρουσταλλιάσει ένα δάκρυ του
λύπηση γεμάτο απ' την αγάπη του
Μα τον εσυμπόνεσ' ένα νέφαλο
κόκκινο και τού 'ριξε προσκέφαλο
μια βροχή που ξέπλυνε τη λύπηση
κι έμεινε η ρίμα και η θύμηση.

It was autumn when I met a handsome hero 
and wounded him in the storm of war & evil armed conflict
and the Earth had made a carpet of bodies
and from his lips came forth words tinged with blood
which for years have been stabbing my heart.

O God, when I die make me a tree
and at its edge a spring of cold water 
so that lovely women may come to bathe
and in my shadow to refresh themselves.
And one dawn let my love too pass by
and an elf cut the sweet fruit
and let it take away the sorrows of dreaming
filling the world with sobbing
and may he find magic water
to snuff out the misty wax of sorrow
so that I see my love leaving into the distance 
free from the memories of bitterness.

But there was mist & twilight 
and God did not see on my eyelid
a tear for him which had frozen
full of grief from the love of him
but a cloud showed him compassion
red as the sunset & dropped him a pillow
a shower which washed away the grief
and there remained the rhyme & the memory.

A lot I have had to guess: η αγαπώ I felt must be a noun, & I have assumed it meant the dead hero but I somehow know it feels wrong.
I need help & multiple corrections.


----------



## Neikos (Aug 6, 2017)

Καλή δουλειά έκανες γενικά Θησέα. Έχεις καταλάβει τι θέλει να πει στα περισσότερα σημεία. Δες αν θέλεις ξανά την τελευταία στροφή, γιατί μιλάει για το ματόκλαδο του νεκρού παλικαριού, όχι του αφηγητή. 

Το "παλικάρι" μάλλον θα το απέδιδα ως young man, όχι hero. 

and from his lips came forth words tinged with blood : εδώ μάλλον μιλάει για ρόδινο χείλι (rose lip), όχι απαραίτητα από το αίμα, αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος.

so that lovely women may come to bathe : Το "lovely women" για τις όμορφες, ίσως είναι λίγο λάιτ. Μάλλον έχω συνδέσει το lovely με το χαριτωμένος, ίσως το beautiful να ήταν πιο ταιριαστό. Οι όμορφες χρησιμοποιούνται σαν ουσιαστικοποιημένο επίθετο. Μπορείς να το διατυπώσεις μονολεκτικά αντί για lovely women? Κάτι του τύπου the belles ή the beauties, αλλά μάλλον όχι αυτά τα δύο. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι αυτήν τη στιγμή. 

and an elf cut the sweet fruit : εδώ μου φαίνεται πως λέει ότι θα έρθει η αγαπημένη του να κόψει ένα ξωτικό και έναν γλυκύ καρπό, όχι ότι το ξωτικό θα κόψει τον καρπό. Λίγο περίεργη φράση, είναι η αλήθεια. 

κι ο καρπός να βγάλει όνειρου καημούς : εδώ το "βγάζω" χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του emit, release κλπ, ότι μέσα από τον καρπό θα βγούνε οι καημοί του ονείρου, ότι ο καρπός αναδίδει καημούς. 

να γεμίσει ο κόσμος αναστεναγμούς : τους αναστεναγμούς θα τους απέδιδα sighs, αντί για sobbing. 

to snuff out the misty wax of sorrow : εδώ νομίζω ότι είναι candle, όχι wax. Εκτός κι αν είναι συνώνυμα και δεν το ξέρω. 

Σταματάω εδώ και θα μπω ξανά για τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks so much again for all this time & trouble, Neikos.:)
Here is the corrected version:-

It was autumn when I met a handsome youth
and wounded him in the storm of war & evil clash of arms
and the Earth had made a carpet of bodies
and from his rosy lips came forth a word
which for years has been stabbing my heart.

O God, when I die make me into a tree
and at its edge a spring of cold water 
so that the beautiful may come to bathe
and in my shadow to refresh themselves.
And one dawn let my love too pass by
and cut off an elf & the sweet fruit
and the fruit may release the yearnings of the dream
to fill the world with sighs.
And *may he [=my love?] find* magic water
to snuff out the misty candle of sorrow
so that I may see *HER* leaving into the distance 
free from the memories of bitterness.**


But there was mist & twilight 
and God did not see on his eyelid
a tear which had frozen
full of grief from his love 
but a cloud showed him compassion
a red cloud & it dropped him a pillow
a shower which washed away the grief
and there remained the rhyme & the memory.

**I'm not sure in the second stanza what/who the να βρει & the να τη δω refer to. I need help on that. But the words are Dylanesque & lovely, once some sort of meaning is extracted from them.
BTW: is the red cloud a reference to the Iliad when Zeus cried blood at the death of his beloved Sarpedon? Just a thought.


----------



## Neikos (Aug 6, 2017)

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται Θησέα. Καλή δουλειά συνολικά.

Σχετικά με τους στίχους που έχεις απορία :

Και στη βρύση μαγικό νερό να βρει
του καημού να σβήσει το θαμπό κερί
να τη δω να φεύγει να μακραίνεται
δίχως αναμνήσεις να πικραίνεται.

Εννοεί And may SHE find magic water... Η αγαπημένη του. 
Το υπόλοιπο σωστά το κατάλαβες. Το παλικάρι να δει την αγαπημένη του να φεύγει και να μακραίνεται, χωρίς αναμνήσεις που θα της προκαλούν στενοχώρια, πικρία. 

Στην πρώτη κ την τρίτη στροφή, αφηγητής είναι αυτός που λάβωσε το ώριο παλικάρι. Στη δεύτερη στροφή μιλάει το ίδιο το παλικάρι.

Δεν ξέρω πώς θα μπορούσες να αποδώσεις καλύτερα τις έμορφες. Το The beautiful στον ενικό έχει τέτοια χρήση;

Όσον αφορά το στίχο με το κόκκινο νέφαλο, δεν ξέρω αν τον εμπνεύστηκε από την Οδύσσεια. Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν θυμάμαι καλά το περιστατικό με τον θρήνο του Δία για τον Σαρπηδόνα. Είναι αυτός που σκότωσε o Πάτροκλος κ μάχονταν για το σώμα του; Κάτι μου θυμίζει, θα το ψάξω στο γκουγκλ.

Ίσως γράψω αργότερα δύο πράματα για την "αγαπώ" ως ουσιαστικό ή ακόμα καλύτερα θα βάλω κανένα σχετικό άρθρο του Μπουκάλα, αν μπορέσω να βρω.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm running out of thank you for all your help, Neikos! Thanks for sorting out in my mind who's who in the various stanzas. 
As to η αγαπώ see:- https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2017/01/04/mpoukalas-3/.:)
No doubt Daeman will add some more comments when he is online again...:)


----------



## Theseus (Aug 6, 2017)

BTW is it possible that ξωτικό is an epithet here & goes like γλυκύ with κάρπο & means 'to cut an exotic & sweet fruit? It makes perfect sense & avoids 'cutting an elf' whatever that might mean. Thus it is not an odd phrase but makes perfect sense.

And may my love also pass by one dawn
to cut an exotic & sweet fruit.

'The beautiful' in English almost always refers to the plural, as in the American soap opera 'the Bold & the Beautiful & the film 'The Good, the Bad and the Ugly'.


----------



## Neikos (Aug 6, 2017)

Theseus said:


> BTW is it possible that ξωτικό is an epithet here & goes like γλυκύ with κάρπο & means 'to cut an exotic & sweet fruit? It makes perfect sense & avoids 'cutting an elf' whatever that might mean. Thus it is not an odd phrase but makes perfect sense.
> 
> And may my love also pass by one dawn
> to cut an exotic & sweet fruit.
> ...



Μια χαρά τα λες, Θησέα. Δεν ξέρω τι ξωτικά και νεράιδες είχα στο μυαλό μου χθες τα χαράματα που το διάβαζα. Δεν βγαίνει νόημα αλλιώς, μάλλον έκοψε το έψιλον για να βγει σωστό το μετρό. Πολύ καλά το σκέφτηκες. :)


----------



## Theseus (Aug 6, 2017)

It just struck me. I sometime have these ideas...:):)


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2017)

Theseus said:


> BTW is it possible that ξωτικό is an epithet here & goes like γλυκύ with κάρπο & means 'to cut an exotic & sweet fruit? It makes perfect sense & avoids 'cutting an elf' whatever that might mean. Thus it is not an odd phrase but makes perfect sense.
> 
> And may my love also pass by one dawn
> to cut an exotic & sweet fruit.



Exactly. I'm not exactly on line, but you are certainly in line with the song's meaning, Theseus!

As far as I'm concerned, at least, and I've sung that several times in my youth, to and with _lovelies_.  

Η (που) αγαπώ = the one I love


----------



## Marinos (Aug 6, 2017)

Theseus said:


> 'The beautiful' in English almost always refers to the plural, as in the American soap opera 'the Bold & the Beautiful & the film 'The Good, the Bad and the Ugly'.



Do you mean that the good, the bad and the ugly of the film should be meant as plural? Because in Sergio Leone's vision they surely were singular: the good is Clint Eastwood, the bad Lee Van Cleef and the ugly Eli Wallach. Of course, it is an Italian film so if this is a mistake, it is not unforgiven (Daeman in loco Daemanis).


----------



## Theseus (Aug 6, 2017)

Ευχ, 'Μανε. 'The lovelies' που τις αναφέρεις είναι 'οι ομορφες', ε; Μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ το τραγούδι αυτό. Τα ρομαντικά πρώτα χρόνια του Δαεμάνου. :)


----------



## Theseus (Aug 6, 2017)

A poor example, on my part, Marinos, but a sentence like 'the beautiful are to be pitied because they live in fear of ageing' is natural. Neikos was looking for a single word for οι όμορφες & I think that 'the beautiful' is perfectly natural English without a plural verb; indeed the singular would mean 'the concept of beauty.


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Ευχ, 'Μανε. 'The lovelies' που τις αναφέρεις είναι 'οι ομορφες', ε; Μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ το τραγούδι αυτό. Τα ρομαντικά πρώτα χρόνια του Δαεμάνου. :)



Yes, the precious lovelies, an adjective cum noun exactly like the έμορφες. One of my favourite songs also, reminiscent of Erotokritos and other traditional love lamentations; and the lovelies loved it, too. Not exactly in my first youth, since that song first came out in 1991, but still for the young at heart.


----------

